
Why the Grammys sound and sometimes go wrong - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/8/18213255/grammys-audio-coordinator-behind-the-scenes-interview
======
ChrisGranger
Title is missing a word: "Why the Grammys sound _amazing_ and sometimes go
wrong"

